# Blue Ridge, GA



## Sympatico

Hey guys. We are traveling to Blue Ridge, GA next week and were hoping to find a good route to ride while there. We are mainly looking to do a morning ride in the 20 - 25 mile range and are considering venturing out one day to do something more interesting. 

We got some suggestions from some folks in Western NC a year or two ago and they turned out to be some of my favorite rides ever. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sadlebred

Give Cycle South in Blue Ridge a call:

http://www.cyclesouth.net/


----------



## Sympatico

Sadlebred said:


> Give Cycle South in Blue Ridge a call:
> 
> http://www.cyclesouth.net/



I actually stopped by the shop and they gave us an absolutely perfect route to ride. It was about a 31 mile loop, easy to follow, a couple of good climbs (for me anyway), some fun downhill sections and some nice painfull rollers toward the end. 

We enjoyed the ride and enjoyed spending some time with the folks at the shop.


----------



## mimason

I know the Six Gap area but can anyone provide ride information for Blue Ridge, GA? It appears the shop above in now located in TN.

Thanks in advance for any ride suggestions.


----------



## mimason

Well, I ended up doing 3 Gaps of the 6 Gap route: Jacks, Unicoi and Hogpen for 44 miles and 5000 of climbing. 

Below is another link for rides near Ellijay. I didn't ride there but it looked promising.

Cartecay River Bicycle Shop


----------

